# What other hobbies do you have?



## zelix (Jun 1, 2020)

I make leather bags as another hobby.


----------



## 1d10t (Jun 1, 2020)

My hobby IS hobbies.


----------



## wpt-me (Jun 1, 2020)

Turning on a small lathe. Making pens and other small items.

Bill


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 1, 2020)

Drinking beer!

Oh, and grilling anything that I can get the grill lid over before it can escape.


----------



## RevA (Jun 1, 2020)

Hunting, shooting targets and clays, reloading ammo because of the first two, brewing beer (just started getting everything together to begin kegging), reading fiction and non-fiction (history or about brewing).


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm a vegetarian so I try not to use leather products but those bags look fantastic. Some really beautiful craftsmanship on those bags.


----------



## reeflections (Jun 1, 2020)

Mine is underwater and nature photography. Had my own gallery on Maui but now retired in the Ozarks and shooting bugs and flowers mostly. Also floating the local rivers and gardening.


----------



## reeflections (Jun 1, 2020)

zelix said:


> I make leather bags as another hobby.



Beautiful bags!


----------



## Ted Brumleve (Jun 2, 2020)

Slow but determined triathlete. Just the sprint versions. Two hours of "Don;t quit".


----------



## zelix (Jun 2, 2020)

reeflections said:


> Mine is underwater and nature photography. Had my own gallery on Maui but now retired in the Ozarks and shooting bugs and flowers mostly. Also floating the local rivers and gardening.



Incredible pictures. I like photography as well. I'm still learning and have a ways to go. I got an old Canon 70D in Japan a couple years ago. I need to blow the dust off of it and get to shooting.


----------



## Spencerthebuilder (Jun 2, 2020)

Check the picture... doesnt leave a check book for much else...,


----------



## NorCal (Jun 2, 2020)

Car restoration. The current project, a Sunbeam Alpine with a Ford V6. Had not run for 15 years when I got it. Currently working on the electrical, basically undoing all the poor work that was done the previous 50 years.


----------



## Sage (Jun 2, 2020)

BPCR (black powder cartridge rifle) target shooting, mostly at steel gongs, 300 to 1000 yds, iron sights, no telescope. I do also occasionally hunt with them. Most are 1874 reproduction Sharps rifles.




Also do a fair amount of metal detecting for ?? Both coins and relics.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 4, 2020)

reeflections said:


> Mine is underwater and nature photography. Had my own gallery on Maui but now retired in the Ozarks and shooting bugs and flowers mostly. Also floating the local rivers and gardening.View attachment 61911
> View attachment 61912
> View attachment 61913
> View attachment 61914
> ...


what general area of the ozarks, if you don't mind being ask, just gernal area
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 4, 2020)

i raised and trained paint horses most of my life, in my latter years i've trained mules for wagons and carts, i've just started on my last mule, after her i'm done, health, i target shoot, waiting on my mini 14 to come back, ultra match grade kerger 1" bull stainless barrel 24{", 7'7 twist matched for hornaay 74 grain boat tails 5.56x45,, match trigger the whole 9 yards, that'll put me to shooting and driving, i got a super team of mules, but i'm going to a single mule so less walking harnessening up, and my harness set is 14 oz all leather inch an one quarter to three inch,logging set trace chains and all,super heavy, logging collars and all, but that is a younger and healthier persons game, i'm getting rid of my wagon, just keeping my forcart, just added 5 more 6 gal carboys and ordering 5 or 6 more tomorrow, good Lord willing, shooting and teamstering from here on out, PS, of course wine making
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 4, 2020)

NorCal said:


> Car restoration. The current project, a Sunbeam Alpine with a Ford V6. Had not run for 15 years when I got it. Currently working on the electrical, basically undoing all the poor work that was done the previous 50 years.
> View attachment 61929
> 
> View attachment 61928
> ...


cool i just got a 1960(my birth year) short bed ford pickup with very very little rust,
Dawg


----------



## reeflections (Jun 4, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> what general area of the ozarks, if you don't mind being ask, just gernal area
> Dawg





hounddawg said:


> what general area of the ozarks, if you don't mind being ask, just gernal area
> Dawg


I'm in Texas County, MO. North of Mountain View MO.


----------



## Sage (Jun 4, 2020)

My nephew ground up restored a Sunbeam Tiger. He used 3 gallons of black paint!!!! Paint/sand/paint/sand..
It was like looking into a mirror. Won a lot of trophy's.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 5, 2020)

reeflections said:


> I'm in Texas County, MO. North of Mountain View MO.


cool we're not far apart, i had probably asik before, yup different states but same stopping grounds, i spent much of my youth there and around, gawd that was so long ago, you're deeper in, i am closer to the edge of the ozarks, you do tradishonal wines? country wines? best wishes
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 5, 2020)

BernardSmith said:


> I'm a vegetarian so I try not to use leather products but those bags look fantastic. Some really beautiful craftsmanship on those bags.


hummmm, i am a arvide meat eater as is is my dad and 3 brothers i grew up with to meals made at evey eating time my mom 77 is a hard core vegan, no real milk cocanut milk for her, no in anything she eats, heck i cant come close to naming it all, but she cooks regular foods for us,,,lol
Dawg


----------



## VicP (Jun 5, 2020)

I enjoy Woodturning


----------



## VicP (Jun 5, 2020)

I enjoy Woodturning


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 5, 2020)

VicP said:


> I enjoy WoodturningView attachment 62001


oh that's nice,, very cool
DAWG


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jun 5, 2020)

Been a while since I’ve visited the site. Really missed it. Some more of my hobbies....


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 5, 2020)

reeflections said:


> Mine is underwater and nature photography. Had my own gallery on Maui but now retired in the Ozarks and shooting bugs and flowers mostly. Also floating the local rivers and gardening.View attachment 61911
> View attachment 61912
> View attachment 61913
> View attachment 61914
> ...


Your photos are absolutely be-e-utiful!!


----------



## Kenneth Tucker (Jun 5, 2020)

I breed and race thoroughbreds. I used to train them as well, but I left the racetrack after my father passed. 

I also grow heirloom vegetables, mainly peppers and tomatoes. And grapes, too.


----------



## wood1954 (Jun 20, 2020)

My main hobby is woodworking, followed by maintaining my 10 acre woods, reading, building things. This is a table I just finished for my daughter, the cabin is timber framed beams cut from my white pines and 12’x16’ Still needs a porch, built it for the challenge don’t really have use for it.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 25, 2020)

When you're making wine, who has time for other hobbies??? Just kidding 

I love making my own wine labels...I know it's still wine related but I really enjoy the creative process! My hubby and I love to camp and explore the woods in our Jeep. And finally, we just got a Traeger and since my husband doesn't grill, I've been having a blast learning to use it and trying different recipes.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 26, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> When you're making wine, who has time for other hobbies??? Just kidding
> 
> I love making my own wine labels...I know it's still wine related but I really enjoy the creative process! My hubby and I love to camp and explore the woods in our Jeep. And finally, we just got a Traeger and since my husband doesn't grill, I've been having a blast learning to use it and trying different recipes.
> 
> ...


i'm fixing to download whatever it is so i can do my own labels, a 6up, 6 labels per sheet, very cool and very nice, the saques that bg tree?


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 26, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i'm fixing to download whatever it is so i can do my own labels, a 6up, 6 labels per sheet, very cool and very nice, the saques that bg tree?



We live in northeastern Washington State. Lots of beautiful country up here


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 26, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i'm fixing to download whatever it is so i can do my own labels, a 6up, 6 labels per sheet, very cool and very nice, the saques that bg tree?



I print 6 labels per sheet for the front label and 8 per sheet for the back. I spend a lot of damn money on ink, probably as much as I do on wine ingredients and supplies


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 26, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> We live in northeastern Washington State. Lots of beautiful country up here ❤


washington state and maine are they are the only 2 of lower 48 i ain't been in, but i stood at both state lines and through a rock into both states, was younger and thought it was cool. and yep i've seen both from elevation and both are sweet,,,
dawg


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 26, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> but i stood at both state lines and through a rock into both states, was younger and thought it was cool.



That is indeed a cool.... I don't know the right word, accomplishment? Factoid?

I was fortunate to get to all of the lower 48 as a youth. Then Hawaii for honeymoon -- but still waiting to check the Alaska box, unfortunately. Someday...


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm slowing down as I get older. i used to play a lot of tennis but unfortunately can't now due medical. So apart from my hobby winemaking I am really into Bonsai. before Covid19 I had a wonderful trip around some excellent bonsai nurseries in Singapore - so it is one of those hobbies where you can extend your interests into a holiday activity. beware - it’s addictive and requires more patience than winemaking.


----------



## KCCam (Jul 2, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> but still waiting to check the Alaska box


I'm Canadian. Haven't been to many states, but *MY *Alaska box is checked!  Got to take a cruise with my family a couple of years ago. It was beautiful.


----------



## KCCam (Jul 2, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I love making my own wine labels...


I've seen some of your work! You have quite a talent there, but it must be exhausting posing for all those labels, no? I've often thought of printing my own. We've used the online label services a couple of times because it's so much more enjoyable to gift the wine that way, but it doubles the cost of the wine! At least. What labels do you use? Do you use laserjet or inkjet?


----------



## KCCam (Jul 2, 2020)

My hobbies are anything computer-related (tinkering, fixing, building), and doing sound (live or studio recording). It is an amazing feeling taking the talents of a group of musicians and singers and sculpting and mixing the sounds and effects into something much more than the sum of its parts. When someone asks me if I play an instrument, I respond with: "Yes, I play the mixer!"


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 2, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I've seen some of your work! You have quite a talent there, but it must be exhausting posing for all those labels, no? I've often thought of printing my own. We've used the online label services a couple of times because it's so much more enjoyable to gift the wine that way, but it doubles the cost of the wine! At least. What labels do you use? Do you use laserjet or inkjet?


i use ink jet i take all my labels outside spread them out the, n spray them from a spray can clear gloss, clear satin, clear poly, clear varnish, and of them little spray cans at walmart, lumber company, 
it keeps label from running and is way cheaper,
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 2, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I've seen some of your work! You have quite a talent there, but it must be exhausting posing for all those labels, no? I've often thought of printing my own. We've used the online label services a couple of times because it's so much more enjoyable to gift the wine that way, but it doubles the cost of the wine! At least. What labels do you use? Do you use laserjet or inkjet?



Quite exhausting 

Even doing labels at home adds more than bit to the cost of winemaking but part of the joy of this hobby for me is having an end product that's pleasing to the eye as well as the palette. I use an Epson inkjet printer because they're DuraBrite ink is waterproof. I print it on a high quality inkjet paper, cut them apart on a paper cutter and use homemade gelatin glue to put them on the bottles. They'll stay on even when submerged in cool water, but slide right off in hot, making recycling bottles super easy. All in all, it's quite a lot of work but I love making my labels almost as much as making the wine.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 2, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Quite exhausting
> 
> Even doing labels at home adds more than bit to the cost of winemaking but part of the joy of this hobby for me is having an end product that's pleasing to the eye as well as the palette. I use an Epson inkjet printer because they're DuraBrite ink is waterproof. I print it on a high quality inkjet paper, cut them apart on a paper cutter and use homemade gelatin glue to put them on the bottles. They'll stay on even when submerged in cool water, but slide right off in hot, making recycling bottles super easy. All in all, it's quite a lot of work but I love making my labels almost as much as making the wine.


that is the reason for wine making ain't it pleasing oneself? 
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 2, 2020)

KCCam said:


> My hobbies are anything computer-related (tinkering, fixing, building), and doing sound (live or studio recording). It is an amazing feeling taking the talents of a group of musicians and singers and sculpting and mixing the sounds and effects into something much more than the sum of its parts. When someone asks me if I play an instrument, I respond with: "Yes, I play the mixer!"



I worked as a computer network administrator for years so I've done a lot of the fixing and building but it was work, not a hobby . In fact, now I don't even want to think about doing anything on them other than playing with my labels. 

My brother runs a radio station and does some music production as well, so I've seen how much work it takes to edit and mix! It also takes a lot of talent, so kudos to you!


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 2, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i use ink jet i take all my labels outside spread them out the, n spray them from a spray can clear gloss, clear satin, clear poly, clear varnish, and of them little spray cans at walmart, lumber company,
> it keeps label from running and is way cheaper,
> Dawg



As I mentioned in my comment to @KCCam, I use an Epson inkjet printer. Their DuraBrite ink is waterproof so my labels don't run. I love the thing, even though the ink can get expensive...but I feel that's the same with all printers anyway. I did the spraying route when I first started but this is so much easier!


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 2, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> that is the reason for wine making ain't it pleasing oneself?
> Dawg



Yes, definitely


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 2, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> As I mentioned in my comment to @KCCam, I use an Epson inkjet printer. Their DuraBrite ink is waterproof so my labels don't run. I love the thing, even though the ink can get expensive...but I feel that's the same with all printers anyway. I did the spraying route when I first started but this is so much easier!


unlike yawl i'm very unlearned at computers, so different printers and ink types so on so forth are way beyond me, lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 2, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> unlike yawl i'm very unlearned at computers, so different printers and ink types so on so forth are way beyond me, lol
> Dawg


yep i need to go another way, the other day when i was spraying it was gusting winds back and forth, i didn't really notice but when i came back inside my lungs were hurting, i have a permanent trach in my throat, and i never noticed that i was breathing the fumes, so i'll do some research because i'm going to have to change how i do labels, mine is a Canon,
like i said, all greek to me,,,lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 2, 2020)

i use them 6 a sheet stickers from walmart, print, spray stick on bottle, what ever i do, i want self adhesive. 
Dawg


----------



## KCCam (Jul 2, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> and use homemade gelatin glue to put them on the bottles.


Huh, I’ll have to look that up. I’ve used milk, but always worried it could develop a smell, and it certainly doesn’t stay on in cool water!


----------

